# Kuranda Dog Bed



## cvrsix (Mar 13, 2011)

My new dog bed arrived today. I ordered the large Kuranda dog bed with the aluminum frame and heavy vinyl. It took me about ten to fifteen minutes to assemble. VERY STURDY AND HEAVY DUTY. Quality, fit, and finish is excellant. Within a couple minutes of getting it assembled my dog was sitting on it, and within the first hour he was laying on it asleep. We didn't do anything to coax him onto the bed . . . he went there on his own. 

Great bed! Thinking of getting one sized for his crate.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

They are nice beds, I have one in my dogs run. He loves it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Ditto here, we have I don't know 60 or so of them now. Dogs love them and they do hold up. We do replace corners that get broken from being torqued around with dogs bouncing on them, but overall they are absolutely excellent. And their service is excellent too!


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

The PVC one seems to holdup as well as the aluminum. I have one of each and love them.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

tpaschal30 said:


> The PVC one seems to holdup as well as the aluminum. I have one of each and love them.


I've been using Kuranda beds for 13+ years in all of my kennel runs. As Kristie said, other than the PVC corners having to be replaced after years of use, the PVC beds held up nicely. For the majority of the dogs that have been here for training over those years, I used the vinyl weave material for the bed which were easy to clean and dried fairly quickly. For the serious "diggers" that would put a hole in the vinyl weave, they got the 40 oz vinyl which has to be wiped down or water will puddle on it. 

Over the years, the PVC began to look a bit weary with the teeth marks along the sides. Several months ago, I replaced all of the PVC Kuranda beds in my kennel with the aluminum. Sure wish I had started out with the aluminum bed frames. They look great and the dogs can't chew on the edges. I did talk with Mike, the owner of Kuranda, about the rubber stoppers on the bottom of the legs. I had a couple of dogs figure out how to remove them. Since the beds are on concrete here in the kennel, I removed all of the rubber stoppers. Mike is looking into a way to keep the rubber stoppers from being removed by the dogs.

Great customer service!! Fast delivery on orders. Friendly, knowledgeable staff. Quality product!

For Trio's 13th birthday, Mike sent her a large Kuranda bed with the deluxe fleece pad. She absolutely loves it and uses it every night. I will find her during the day stretched out on her bed, sound asleep. I think this bed is wonderful for older dogs! The fleece is easy to vacuum off dog hair and wash in the washing machine. I like how the elastic straps keep the fleece pad on the bed.

On a humorous note, I had a client stopped by with his 4 year old son. When we went into the kennel, several of the dogs started jumping up and down on their Kuranda beds. Later that evening, I got an email from my client telling me that when they got home, his son told his mom that he got to see all the doggies and that they all had their very own trampolines!!


----------



## Texas star (Mar 29, 2009)

Best bed on the planet my dog loves hers after she learned she can't tear it up


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

How does this bed hold up if you kept it in and outside dog run on concrete over the years? Thanks


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Great bed, I have three of them for my dogs. I recently upgraded the corner pieces to aluminum, much stronger and has eliminated one of the dogs mistaking the PVC corners for a chew toy.


----------



## mossy44 (Sep 21, 2011)

i have been looking at these beds too. looks like i might need to go ahead with the purchase.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

I've got several of the PVC ones in the inside portion of my garage kennels. Very nice and all the dogs love them. 

I originally bought the 40 oz. heavyweight vinyl, but noticed that when they got wet from wet dogs or condensation in the winter months (warm dog and cold air underneath), they would stay wet and the dogs had to lay in it. after the first winter I switched to the vinyl weave that allows water to go right through and they've held up great for 4 plus years.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any of you have any experience with another brand made like the Kuranda, but called "Pet Mate" (I think).


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

I have had 2 of these beds for over 7 years. At the time I ordered replacement mats and have yet to need them. Mine are the aluminum ones and they are "Dogs Meow"


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan Wegner said:


> I've got several of the PVC ones in the inside portion of my garage kennels. Very nice and all the dogs love them.
> 
> I originally bought the 40 oz. heavyweight vinyl, but noticed that when they got wet from wet dogs or condensation in the winter months (warm dog and cold air underneath), they would stay wet and the dogs had to lay in it. after the first winter I switched to the vinyl weave that allows water to go right through and they've held up great for 4 plus years.



Your dogs stay warm in the winter with the weave? I know they stay dryer, but does it let too much air thru. Not seen the weave. Just wondered. I have the codura with one being 5 years old and no wear that I can tell.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

HaHa! After looking up the PetMate version on the internet, I ordered another Kuranda. The ones we have with the cordura bed are as good as new, just a little dirty and faded. We leave ours in the kennel, under roof, and the dogs have always loved them. Sometimes its just best to stick with the tried and true.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Leave it to one of my mutts to disagree. One of my wonderful vets made Hoss a Kuranda type bed because he thought it would help with his joint problems. He didn't like it at all, I think it scared him because it didn't feel solid under his feet when he got on it. On the other hand, Mosby loves it and uses it for a trampoline when he isn't sleeping on it.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone know how these kennels both Poly and Aluminum hold up in and outside kennel on concrete without a roof? Wondering how the Frame and the webbing bed hold up? Looking at either getting one from Lion Country of Jeffer's Pets. Thinking about getting one for Christmas for my 4 1/2 year old. Thanks


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Great product. Mine are in outside runs with minimal cover. Only one dog refuses to use hers.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks AW. Do you have the Poly or the Aluminum model?


----------

